# L'iPad comme seul ordinateur à la maison



## noliv (12 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a déjà plusieurs questions sur le forum autour de ce sujet mais à chaque fois avec des besoins spécifiques&#8230; Partant du cas d&#8217;une amie qui souhaite acheter un ordinateur *ou* un iPad, je réfléchis aux apps iPad qui répondent aux différents besoins pour pouvoir l&#8217;orienter vers le bon choix. Je pense que ce serait utile de réunir dans un sujet les meilleures solutions aux problèmes les plus fréquents.

*Les besoins* informatiques de base pour la maison me semblent être :
- Surfer sur le net (web, facebook, twitter)
- Regarder des vidéos (youtube, télé, films)
- Voir et gérer ses photos (faire des albums, sauvegarder ses photos)
- Écouter de la musique (Sa bibliothèque mp3 ou en streaming Deezer et consorts)
- Bureautique (Recevoir et envoyer un document texte&#8230
- Jouer

*Les solutions*
Évidemment, c&#8217;est l&#8217;ordinateur qui répond le mieux à l&#8217;intégralité de ces besoins, mais je m&#8217;intéresse beaucoup à une solution basée uniquement sur l&#8217;iPad parce que c&#8217;est moins cher et que pour quelqu&#8217;un qui n&#8217;est pas du tout familier aux ordinateurs, c&#8217;est potentiellement plus simple.

 &#8226; Surfer
L&#8217;iPad me semble un excellent outil pour surfer. Beaucoup moins performant quand on surfe sur plein d&#8217;onglets en même temps mais un affichage Retina superbe. Aucun problème de ce côté.

 &#8226; Regarder des vidéos
Mitigé selon les attentes de l&#8217;utilisateur :
- Excellent pour regarder des vidéos sur youtube (et équivalents : viméo, dailymotion)
- Bien pour regarder toutes les vidéos mises à disposition par les chaines télé en rattrapage (je dis seulement "Bien" parce que même si les vidéos sont parfaitement accessibles, la qualité d&#8217;image n&#8217;est pas toujours au top, surtout pour le direct&#8230; personnellement j&#8217;en regarde beaucoup alors même que j&#8217;ai l'ordi à côté)
- Regarder des films :
   - En payant sur iTunes, ok, pas de problème
   &#8211;> En piratant en streaming (c'est mal mais c'est une attente de pas mal de gens) c'est plus compliqué. Il y a des sites de streaming qui fonctionnent, mais ils ferment et rouvrent tellement souvent qu'on passe du temps à chercher et on perd du temps à tomber sur des mauvaises versions.
   &#8211;> En piratent par téléchargement. La possibilité de lire sur iPad des fichiers téléchargés sur un ordi avec VLC ou autre lecteur vidéo existe, mais cela ne concerne que ceux qui ont un ami qui peut leur passer ces fichiers. Aller sur un site de téléchargement plutôt que streaming en utilisant une app comme GoodReader est assez lourd, généralement peu efficaces à cause des popups de pubs qui empêchent le fonctionnement du téléchargement, etc. Télécharger directement par l&#8217;iPad ne fonctionne généralement pas.

 &#8226; Voir et gérer ses photos
Le bilan sur ce point dépend des attentes que l&#8217;on a&#8230; pour ma part je pense qu&#8217;il est positif.
L&#8217;iPad est super pour visualiser ses photos. Avec l&#8217;adaptateur d&#8217;Apple pour importer les photos de l&#8217;appareil, on peut vraiment l&#8217;utiliser comme gestionnaire principal de ses photos si on en a besoin. On peut créer des albums, etc. Il y a plein d&#8217;apps pour exploiter les photos et avec iOS 8 les apps de retouche d&#8217;image auront encore plus de possibilités de modifier la bibliothèque principale.
Le seul &#8220;problème&#8221; est la sauvegarde. Pour moi c&#8217;est vite réglé grâce à flickr qui offre tellement de stockage que l&#8217;on peut y uploader toutes ses photos dans des albums privés. Avec l&#8217;app flickr pour iPhone (qui fonctionne aussi sur iPad en mode agrandi) on peut envoyer les photos de façon automatique. Le jour où il y a un problème et qu&#8217;il faut tout récupérer c&#8217;est peut être moins facile, mais les photos ne seront pas perdues ça c'est certain.

 &#8226; Écouter de la musique
Selon ses habitudes, c&#8217;est peut être le plus embêtant car c&#8217;est l&#8217;un des points où l&#8217;iPad est le moins flexible : les apps ne peuvent pas ajouter leurs fichiers dans la bibliothèque musicale principale de l&#8217;iPad. Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu&#8217;on est coincés.
- D&#8217;abord, pour les amateurs du genre, il y a les apps Deezer, Spotify, etc. Je suis sûr que ça convient à plein de gens, moi je déteste ça car j&#8217;ai des années d&#8217;achats de mp3 sur e-music.com que je veux pouvoir écouter.
- Il y a évidemment la possibilité d&#8217;acheter de la musique sur iTunes, pas de problème non plus
- Pour écouter des mp3 que l&#8217;on n&#8217;aurait *pas* synchronisé à partir d&#8217;iTunes sur un ordi, je ne vois que la possibilité d&#8217;utiliser un gestionnaire de fichier du type GoodReader. Ça fonctionne bien apparemment, on peut lire un dossier en continu ou en aléatoire&#8230; mais pas de playlists, pas de gestion vraiment sympa de la musique. *Je recherche une solution alternative !* Est-ce que quelqu&#8217;un connait un gestionnaire musical indépendant de la librairie musicale principale de l&#8217;iPad ?
Aussi, pour ces mêmes mp3, il y a aussi la question de la façon dont ils arrivent sur l&#8217;iPad&#8230; pour les obtenir d&#8217;un ami, si on garde l&#8217;idée du logiciel gestionnaire de fichier du type GoodReader, on peut les obtenir en étant connecté au même wifi que l&#8217;ami. Pour les télécharger sur internet, on va se retrouver dans le même cas que les films&#8230; plus compliqué, surtout pour les débutants.

 &#8226; Bureautique
Si on veut imprimer, il faut avoir conscience de la nécessité d&#8217;avoir une imprimante compatible, mais c&#8217;est le cas de pas mal d&#8217;imprimantes bon marché maintenant donc ça ne me semble pas poser problème. Par contre je ne crois pas qu'on puisse utiliser le scanner des imprimantes All-in-one.
La suite iWork me semble tout à fait convenable pour une utilisation générale. Mais évidemment on ne va pas faire des échanges de documents Office pour travailler en collaboration sur un document avec quelqu'un (un import ou un export vers Office pour avoir les données, OK, mais la mise en forme prend parfois un coup dans l&#8217;aile&#8230
Si vraiment on a besoin d&#8217;office, et bien on peut utiliser l'app officielle&#8230; qui nécessite un abonnement. Sinon on se contente d&#8217;iWork gratuit qui permet de créer plein de choses dans son coin, les exporter en PDF, etc. Moi j&#8217;adore iWork 

 &#8226; Jouer
Pas de problème pour jouer, c&#8217;est pas les gros jeux de console ou d&#8217;ordi mais y a vraiment de quoi faire !


*En conclusion* je recherche les apps qui sont utiles pour se passer complètement d&#8217;un ordinateur.
- Un bon gestionnaire de fichiers : GoodReader ou Documents by Readdle ? associé de préférence à un service de stockage de fichiers en ligne comme Dropbox, Google Drive ou le nouveau iCloud à venir.
- Un lecteur musical indépendant de la librairie iTunes : ??? Je me contente de GoodReader actuellement
- Un lecteur vidéo : VLC, Youtube et les apps de rattrapage (Canal+, TF1, M6, Arte, Pluzz pour tout France Télé). Et j&#8217;utilise iCabMobile pour télécharger des vidéos youtube parfois (ça ne télécharge pas la vidéo de plus grande qualité dispo, mais pour avoir quelques clips, je m&#8217;en contente) 
- Pour le backup des photos : Flickr ? J&#8217;ai aussi essayé Flickr Studio dont le but est vraiment de gérer tout son compte flickr, mais l&#8217;interface n&#8217;est pas terrible.

Des avis, des conseils ?


----------



## boddy (12 Juin 2014)

"_Si vraiment on a besoin doffice, et bien on peut utiliser l'app officielle qui nécessite un abonnement_"

Office en ligne gratuit, pour travailler en collaboration. Création et stockage en ligne : Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote. Basique, mais efficace.


----------



## adixya (12 Juin 2014)

Pour les photos, quelle appli permet de trier, classer, faire de la retouche et exporter les résultats sur un ordi ?
Une appli avec une belle interface si possible...

J'aimerais tout faire sur ipad et synchroniser le contenu de l'ordi par rapport aux données ipad, l'inverse de ce qu'itunes fait, en fait.

Pour flickr, je l'utilise, c'est génial pour stocker et transférer automatiquement les photos, même si c'est un peu moins réactif qu'icloud. Par exemple, si on copie des photos stockées sur un flux partagée dans la pellicule, ces dernières ne sont pas uploadées, bizarrement (à l'inverse des photos prises par l'appareil ou bien enregistrées sur safari ou autre). Par contre, une photo chargée depuis flickr dans la pellicule est identifiée, et n'est pas à nouveau renvoyée dans le dossier auto sync. Ça c'est pas mal programmé.
Mais c'est vrai que l'interface est complètement pourrie. Que ce soit l'organizer accessible sur un navigateur pc ou l'appli de base prévue pour iphone seulement et pas ipad, c'est un peu laborieux. Si on peut facilement mettre des photos dans des albums, Il est en revanche impossible de RETIRER une photo d'un album via ipad.
La seule solution est de passer par un navigateur web sur ordinateur et c'est laborieux, en plus,  il faut le faire photo par photo O__O.
Flickr studio ne permet pas non plus cela. Mais j'aime beaucoup cette appli qui est très jolie et offre plus de possibilités que l'appli de base.
Pour la gestion locale des photos, Je maudis les applis photos et iphotos avec leur tri basé sur la date de modification !! Ridicule ! Dommage car la présentation est très jolie et épurée, avec une ergonomie magique.
Donc je n'ai pas encore trouvé de système satisfaisant pour les photos. Et ce n'est pas ios8 et son stockage payant au delà de 5 go qui va améliorer les choses.

Pour les musiques, la limitation qui fait qu'on est obligés de se trimballer avec une copie de la bibliothèque itunes pour pouvoir ajouter un titre après l'avoir ajouté à la bibliothèque pour enfin synchroniser l'iDevice est vraiment ahurissante.
Je n'ai pas essayé de passer par google drive mais bon, en venir la est vraiment dommage.
Je sais bien que c'est pour empêcher le piratage mais bon... Ça ne m'a pas incité pour autant à à acheter sur itunes.

Pour la bureautique, je n'aime pas le fait qu'iwork ne soit pas super compatible avec office. Je ne peux pas travailler sur le même document excel alternativement sur ipad avec numbers et sur pc avec excel, car autant le passage d'excel vers numbers est à peu près correct, autant l'inverse fonctionne très mal. Donc je dois garder mes comptes bancaires sur le pc. Dommage.

Ensuite, pas de p2p sur ipad. Dommage mais compréhensible vu l'existence d'iTunes.

Pour le multifenêtrage (2 fenêtres en tout cas), je me réjouis que ce soit dans les cartons.

Il y a quelques domaines qui appellent à faire des progrès. A moins que les gens aient des solutions et les présentent ici....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------

Ah ça marche pas mal excel online. Bon, ça me fait un cloud de plus, mais bon, ça solutionne mon problème de faire les comptes sur ipad ! Nickel ! Merci beaucoup !
Manque plus que configurer l'accès à one drive sur mon pc et ce sera nickel !


----------



## noliv (12 Juin 2014)

boddy, je n&#8217;ai pas encore essayé Office online, je trouverais cela assez étonnant qu&#8217;une version web sur iPad soit aussi intéressante à utiliser qu&#8217;une app native.

adixya, je n&#8217;ai pas vu de solution parfaite pour gérer complètement les photos mais as-tu essayé photogène 4 ? Pour faire des traitements sur l&#8217;iPad et exporter par lot, c&#8217;est ce que j&#8217;utilise quand je suis en vacances. Je n'ai pas testé les solutions associées à Adobe Lightroom que je n&#8217;utilise pas.

Merci pour vos commentaires. En ce qui concerne la musique, j&#8217;espère toujours qu&#8217;une ouverture viendra dans une future mise à jour du système&#8230; je rêve peut-être 

Pour ce qui est du P2P, il y a quelques apps basées techniquement sur le P2P sur l&#8217;app store&#8230; mais pas d&#8217;échange de fichier ouvert comme un simple bittorrent (bittorrent a une app à la dropbox qui fonctionne par P2P)&#8230; Pas sûr qu&#8217;apple rejette vraiment ce type d&#8217;app&#8230; il ne me semble pas que ce soit contraire au règlement&#8230;


----------



## adixya (13 Juin 2014)

Merci je vais me renseigner pour le logiciel photo que tu m'indiques !

Pour excel online, tu ne vas pas créer des feuilles de cinglé avec des millions de données mais pour faire des modifs d'appoint ça fonctionne, apparemment...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2014)

Pour tout ce qui est texte, la suite iwork est gratuite et dispo sur l'ipad et le cloud.


----------



## adixya (13 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pour tout ce qui est texte, la suite iwork est gratuite et dispo sur l'ipad et le cloud.




Oui mais comme on disait, c'est difficile de basculer entre iworks et office...


----------



## gmaa (13 Juin 2014)

*Office 2 Plus* permet de travailler sur des documents Office sur iPad.

Je ne suis pas "adepte" d'iCloud et j'utilise plutôt DropBox pour échanger mes documents entre mes iChoses (iMac, iPhone, iPad).


----------



## lineakd (13 Juin 2014)

@noliv, merci...
Depuis l'ipad de 1ère génération, j'ai ajouté un ds210j, un clavier bluetooth (apple), iusbport, un disque dur wifi portable, une multifonction airplay (je me sers de l'app canon iepp pour scanner) et bien d'autres périphériques.
Tu peux aussi tester l'app filebrowser comme finder (avec cette app, tu peux accéder à tes raw).


----------



## adixya (14 Juin 2014)

Je viens de découvrir que l'application flickr pour iphone mais utilisée sur ipad permet de mettre ou de retirer très facilement des photos d'un album.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Juin 2014)

Télécharger n'importe quel fichier fonctionne très très bien avc goodreader... Ou mieux encore, avec compagnon pour la freebox (mais la c'est juste tricher puisque c'est la freebox qui télécharge...).


----------

